# 8 Tuners new MRV/DECA install SWiM lnb or SWiM-16



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

If you have 8 tuners that are all SWM capable will DirecTV install the whole home setup with a SWiM lnb or will they allow for future expansion with the SWiM-16?

Are the SWiM-16's readily available enough to request one and have a chance of getting one?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> If you have 8 tuners that are all SWM capable will DirecTV install the whole home setup with a SWiM lnb


 yes


> or will they allow for future expansion with the SWiM-16?


no


> Are the SWiM-16's readily available enough to request one and have a chance of getting one?


yes "if you actually need one". Since the costs for the SWiM-16 is anything but cheap, you'll get the minimum you need at the time of the install.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks VOS.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

As VOS said, unless you need one now you're not going to get a SWiM16 for 'future proofing'. A number of techs have said they're as hard as hens teeth to get due to how expensive they are, inventory control is very tight.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

What you might want to look at doing is see if you can get an SD receiver for free from DirecTV. That would get you 9 tuners and would required SWiM16. You just have it installed near one of your other receivers and after the tech is done, you could deactivate it. Now it would have to sent back to DirecTV and would extend your commitment by 2 years, but if you want the SWiM16, that would be a way to future-proof your setup.

- Merg


----------



## BrandonH (Aug 16, 2006)

I just had Deca installed last weekend and was very surprised when the tech brought a SWM-16. My setup at the time of the order was only using 8 tuners total, but should have been 9 if I would have been using the 2nd tuner in my one and only SD DVR, but on the same Deca order I was replacing that with a H24, bringing my total number of tuners after the new install to only 8. So I guess they went with the number of tuners at the time of the order, not what it would be after when determining what switch I would get. So I didn't really need the SWM-16, but I'm all set now for future expansion though so that's nice. The SWM-16 on the order did cause my tech to be very late though since he said he had to track down his supervisor to get one.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The Merg said:


> What you might want to look at doing is see if you can get an SD receiver for free from DirecTV. That would get you 9 tuners and would required SWiM16. You just have it installed near one of your other receivers and after the tech is done, you could deactivate it. Now it would have to sent back to DirecTV and would extend your commitment by 2 years, but if you want the SWiM16, that would be a way to future-proof your setup.
> 
> - Merg


That would probably work but I guess it isn't that big of a deal. My ethernet setup is working fine with the receivers I have now but I don't know how many more I can add before it just makes sense to switch. No reason to switch to SWiM lnb when I already have a SWiM-8. I wait 'till I get a couple more receivers and have it all installed at the same time. I don't want to pay now and pay later.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

scottandregan said:


> That would probably work but I guess it isn't that big of a deal. My ethernet setup is working fine with the receivers I have now but I don't know how many more I can add before it just makes sense to switch. No reason to switch to SWiM lnb when I already have a SWiM-8. I wait 'till I get a couple more receivers and have it all installed at the same time. I don't want to pay now and pay later.


You didn't say you had a SWM8. They would have no reason to replace it with _either_ a SWM LNB or SWiM-16. At worst they would install a Band Stop Filter between the SWM8 and the splitter.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> You didn't say you had a SWM8. They would have no reason to replace it with _either_ a SWM LNB or SWiM-16. At worst they would install a Band Stop Filter between the SWM8 and the splitter.


Actually, they did switch out my SWM8 for a SWM LNB, rather than adding a Band Stop Filter. Maybe their policy has changed since then, but that was their standard procedure when they first started installs.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dwcolvin said:


> You didn't say you had a SWM8. They would have no reason to replace it with _either_ a SWM LNB or SWiM-16. At worst they would install a Band Stop Filter between the SWM8 and the splitter.


Sorry, I didn't mention that before. I thought I read that SWiM-8's were replaced with SWiM lnb's. I am considering adding a few receivers but don't know when, I guess I won't worry too much until that point. Really I could run my WB68 in parallel if my network would handle it. Right now the network holds up pretty well but getting a few more tuners added would make it worth the install cost.


----------

